# Harold Wood (I say) - Romford - Dec 2011



## tank2020 (Dec 12, 2011)

Took the day of went for a drive to London. I had seen this place on the internet and new I had to get there pretty sharpish as demolition was speeding on.

When I arrived the JCB was about 10 feet away from the place. A lot closer to demolition then I thought.

Sneaked in behind the JCB operator and wasn't disappointed with what I found. The place has been stripped of all its fittings, and they are in the process of getting the metal out.

But.The Slabs remained! I have come to the conclusion that ain't ever gonna fit in the fridges, I wonder if they do a slab in xxxl.

From wiki - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Wood_Hospital

Harold Wood Hospital was a hospital in Essex, United Kingdom. It was located in Gubbins Lane, Harold Wood, in the London Borough of Havering. London South Bank University Havering campus is located at the hospital site.

The hospital was opened in 1909 by West Ham Borough County council, as the Grange convalescent home for children, which operated with the nearby Plaistow fever hospital. The Grange had been a private house, built in 1884 by John Compton, owner of the Gubbins estate. The convalescent home was maintained by the county borough until WW2, as an emergency hospital. After the war it became a permanent hospital, and in the 1960s was significantly enlarged. 

The hospital later became part of the Barking, Havering and Redbridge Hospital NHS Trust. It was closed on 13 December 2006 with patients and functions relocated to Queen's Hospital and to King George Hospital. The site vacated by the hospital has been earmarked for a 470-home housing development. The original plan to keep certain NHS facilities has been superseded and the entire plot has been approved for residential development. Local residents are opposing the proposal of over 800 dwellings, including a 9 storey block.








































































View out of the Morgue window












































































Cheers for looking. quite CHILLING really!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice Tank and to think Wevsky and SK's tongues have licked one of those slabs


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice one mate thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nick of time explore eh..love the chimney shot.Well done for getting in there


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice one dude, good timing!


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh boy is that table taking the strain lol


----------



## nelly (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice pics  Looks like you got there just in time mate.

That autopsy table seems to have shrunk since I last saw it, eh Shrek 
__________________


----------



## BoxingKitty (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like the last person autopsied was a bit dusty! I admit it, I have the same morbid fascination as others for morgue shots, though!


----------



## alex76 (Dec 13, 2011)

cracking shots mate


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice one! We went last month but couldn't find a way in!!!


----------



## Cuban B. (Dec 13, 2011)

That boiler house looks better the wards.


----------



## Ratters (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## LulaTaHula (Dec 13, 2011)

Great to see this still being done! Excellent


----------



## night crawler (Dec 13, 2011)

Good report and nice to see the boiler house, reminds me of another I have been to.


----------



## Madaxe (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures mate and great report.
Can't believe how much work has been done in such a small amount of time.
We could have only been there a short while before you and the morgue was pretty much untouched...






I wonder how much they'd want for one of those slabs.They're so good looking.


----------



## BoxingKitty (Dec 14, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Gorgeous pictures mate and great report.
> Can't believe how much work has been done in such a small amount of time.
> We could have only been there a short while before you and the morgue was pretty much untouched...
> 
> ...



Great conversation piece. Use it for a dining table! If somebody spills their drink, it just goes down the drain.


----------



## Madaxe (Dec 14, 2011)

BoxingKitty said:


> Great conversation piece. Use it for a dining table! If somebody spills their drink, it just goes down the drain.



Yeah exactly.
You could definitely mod it into an impressive draining board and sink combo, or just plonk a mattress on top of it obviously.


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 15, 2011)

[QUOTE

I wonder how much they'd want for one of those slabs.They're so good looking. [/QUOTE]

I was thinking water feature, maybe.


----------



## sharwell64 (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually feel quite sad to see these pics. I had both my children (now 13 and 9) at this hospital and it was a lovely place. Shame to see it looking so pathetic.


----------

